# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  board fht nur auf einer seite

## Unregistriert

hi leute ich hab ne frage also ich hab mir heute ein mistral flow 120 vol geleistet wollte des auch gleich am nchsten spot ammersee ausprobieren aber ich bin nur auf einer seite rechte hand richtung mast richtig gefahren auf der anderen bin ich nicht gefahren nur abgetrieben man muss aber dazu dagen das ich anfnger bin woran knnte des liegen weil ich mach des in meine augen gleich. 
gu max

----------


## shadowmaster

Scheinbar ist nach dem Halsen das Segel nicht richtig auf die andere Seite umgesprungen oder die Latten sind nicht richtig drin, oder das Segel war am Gabelbaum nicht genug gespannt dann passiert das. Manchmal kann man das per Hand noch rumdrcken, und bei neueren Segeln reicht ein krftiger Ruck am Gabelbaum.

----------


## Unregistriert

ne ne ich hab ein neuse segel und die latten waren alle richtig ich kapier des net und auf einer seite kann ichs ja fahren

----------


## microwave

Hi,

nicht so ganz einfach Deine Frage......aber eventuell hat Dein Kurs nicht gepasst. Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass Du in die eine Richtung in die es funktioniert hat abgefallen, also raumschot gefahren bist und zurck dann versucht hast wieder an Deinen Ausgangspunkt zurckzukommen. Dazu musstest Du dann aufkreuzen, was bei Dir dann dazu gefhrt hat, dass der Anstellwinkel des Segel zu steil zum Wind war - Ergebnis: Du treibst ab, fhrst kaum vorwrts. Also beim nchsten Mal prfen woher der Wind genau kommt. 

Es kann auch noch dazu kommen, dass Du - wie viele andere brigens auch - eine "gute" und eine "nicht ganz so gute" Seite beim fahren hast. Deshalb gibt es beim wellenreiten und snowboarden auch welche die "regular" (linker Fu vorne) oder "goofy" (rechter Fu vorne) fahren - diesen Unterschied merkst Du beim windsurfen natrlich auch, gerade als Anfnger. Mein Tip: Verbringe so viel Zeit wie nur mglich auf dem Brett, egal ob viel oder wenig Wind, schnes oder schlechtes Wetter!

Hang loose

microwave

----------


## Unregistriert

danke ich versuchs  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

danke ich versuchs  :Smile:

----------

